

MIT team reverses a liver disorder in mice by correcting a mutated gene - czottmann
http://newsoffice.mit.edu/2014/erasing-genetic-mutation

======
czottmann
> The findings, described in the March 30 issue of Nature Biotechnology, offer
> the first evidence that this gene-editing technique, known as CRISPR, can
> reverse disease symptoms in living animals. CRISPR, which offers an easy way
> to snip out mutated DNA and replace it with the correct sequence, holds
> potential for treating many genetic disorders, according to the research
> team.

This gives me the good kind of chills. I've been following CRISPR research for
a few months by now as apparently it's a highly promising way of surgical DNA
editing.

(I'm not a scientist, just a very interested hobbyist.)

